
Ask HN: Prioritizing interests - alphagrep12345
I find myself drawn to several things at the same time - Wanting to join a finance firm and be a quant, wanting to be a better software developer, wanting to go to grad school to get a PhD, or maybe become a PM and hopefully startup something soon. I&#x27;m not an incredibly talented guy, but I have decent logical abilities and I feel my hardworking nature would take care of the rest. However, given our limited lifetimes, you cannot do everything. How do you prioritize your interests&#x2F;goals? I&#x27;m fairly confident that several other people feel drawn towards the things the same way as I am. How do you decide what to focus on at any point of life?
======
ClassyJacket
I'm interested in the answer to this question as it's giving me massive grief
(along with regret of not having done X Y and Z already -- I could've had a
PhD by now!...) and I'm seeing a psychologist about it.

I want to do a Masters in Computer Science and study computer vision (whatever
uni I can actually do that at).

But also, I want to give acting a shot!

And I have three or four ideas for a startup or kickstarter!

But I really wanna try living overseas!

But at the same time I pretty much need to work full time to pay rent.

How do I pick something to do when even one thing plus work seems exhausting?

